# what is the silliest ferret name on the forum?



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I have 2 ferrets with pretty silly Names, 

Pongo - he was a strong smelling kit hehe

and 

Plug - he came named but his name was from the beano, the guy with the big teeth


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I haven't actually named any of my ferrets, they all arrived with their names but they suited them so well that I wouldn't have changed them, the silliest name would probably be Boomer, his full name is Boomerang to match his brother Frisby, but he was originally named Hellicopter so I think you made a good decision changing that DKDREAM :lol:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

We have 
Olive
Maurice
Claude
Pudding
Theo and then one of the babies is stumpy lol that ones stuck


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

We once named a Sandy hob, 'Hobnob' after the biscuit as he was just like the colour of the biscuit, and we named his brother 'Tickle.' Sadly they went over the bridge many years ago. Sometimes I changed the name of a Ferret if he had already been named with something that I didn't like, in the case of an adult who was no longer wanted by his previouis owner. Very often with kits, it is their personality which enables me to find an appropriate name. I do tend to like old fashioned names and my Avatar shows Albert, and he came to us as a 2 year old entire hob and we have kept him entire and he is now 5.


----------



## shezza91 (May 26, 2013)

My Jill is butterscotch (butters) and my hob is shades cause he looks like he has a pair of shades on lol


----------



## Martina84 (May 19, 2013)

My first ferret's name was China - I didn't give it to her, I got her when she was about 1/2 year and kept it 

My 3 ferret boys are:

Bobesh
Alex(ander) - he got the name of the meerkat )
Batman )


----------

